# La mejor lámpara del mundo [Nota de difusión]



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2009)

La mejor lámpara del mundo (Por ahora)

La lámpara GeoBulb II ™ es la primer lámpara de 60 vatios de reemplazo directo de una de bulbo, en calidad Premium y de Alto Brillo (HB-PQ) que utiliza menos de 8 vatios.
El GeoBulb II ™ es del mismo tamaño que una bombilla incandescente convencional adecuado para la sustitución directa de la anterior en cualquier soporte.
La lampara en color "blanco frío" entrega más luz que una bombilla de 60 vatios y utiliza 7,5 vatios.
Nuestra LED GeoBulb II ™ está diseñada para durar 3 años de servicio continuo, lo que equivale a 20 años en ciclos de de 4 horas por día.
Cada parte de la GeoBulb II ™ está construido para larga durabilidad. La lámpara GeoBulb II ™ es la primera bombilla construida para una duración prevista de 10 años de uso.

La compañía ha estado desarrollando este producto durante los últimos tres años, y ahora que es finalmente puesto en marcha, el Presidente Robert C. Crane, dijo que espera que alentará a otros desarrolladores para crear productos más eficientes energéticamente. 

El bulbo está disponible en tres espectros de color: fresco, suave y cálido.
Mientras que la bombilla parece golpear a todas las puntos sobre ahorro de energía, el precio es relativamente alto - la bombilla que actualmente cuesta U$ 119.
El precio al parecer fue uno de los obstáculos de la empresa para hacer frente a los planes a futuro.
La bombilla fue diseñado teniendo en cuenta a un consumidor típico y se diseño como un método fácil de ser eficientes energéticamente hablando

Mas información:


----------



## mabauti (Abr 10, 2009)

en efecto, para mi 119 USD es demasiado cara ; esperemos que lo puedan reducir minimo al 20% porque  se ve un producto muy eficiente EMHO


----------



## Dranis (Abr 10, 2009)

Lo mismo pienso yo, hace unas semanitas la vi y me pareció demasiado cara para lo que es. Al fin y al cabo se trata de una triste bombilla. Reemplazar todas las bombillas en una casa puede suponer un dineral y gastarse el dinero en una es un poco triste... mi humilde opinión


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2009)

mabauti dijo:
			
		

> en efecto, para mi 119 USD es demasiado cara.....


A mi me parece mas "Un Robo", pero es el paso inicial, ya aparecerán otros fabricantes y el precio se irá acomodando, ! Eso espero ¡.


----------



## snowboard (Abr 10, 2009)

interesante, se agradece


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 10, 2009)

totalmente de acuerdo, un robo, sera por la crisis. Ojala bajen de precio, ya que es algo innovador.

saludos


----------



## eb7ctx (May 1, 2009)

En un par de años que amortizen la inversión tecnologica la tenemos a 10 €  
Y si no...al tiempo


----------



## fernandob (May 1, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> mabauti dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo la palabra "robo" no usaria, sabes que te testan dando una tecnologia que, de querer hacerla tu solo te saldria muchisimo mas que nuchisimo mas.
no ha tenido que pagar ninguno de uds. por la investigacion y desarrollo ni nada.

que para la gente comun sea cara aun y mas comparativamente ya que hay lamparas de BC es otro cantar.

por que ....acaso escucho a alguno que diga que una BC es UN REGALO ? por que lo es, para bien o para mal lo es.cada uno de uds. en su pais, compren una BC (bajo consumo) y luego tratenla de hacer, veran que ni vale la pena.

si hoy existe una lampara como la que pusieron en el post a 120 dolares , bueno , servira para el que quiera, para el que necesita una luz alla arriba en un poste o en el culo del mundo, donde es mucho mas caro mandar a alguien a cambiar esa lampara que lo que cuestan 100 de esas lamparas.
que algun dia el costo baje y pobretones como nosotros las podamso comprar es un milagro de la produccion masiva.

pero ladrones o robo no es.
ni a palos.

ojala que vendan, que ganen $$ asi cobran su investigacion y el empuje que los llevo a realizarla, cada desarrollo nuevo abre paso a otros.


----------

